# 2018 Rallies



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi all
We need marshalls for the following shows for 2018
The National Motorhome & Caravan show Peterborough 20-22 April 

The Southern Motorhome Show Newbury 18-20 May

Midsummer Motorhome Show Stoneleigh 22-24 June

The Norfolk Motorhome Show 20=22 July (smurfinguk )

The Westeren Motorhome Show Malvern 17-19 August 

The Southwest Motorhome Show Shepton Mallet 7-9 september (rayc

The Motorhome Show Finale Lincoln 21=23 September (scottie )

I need to submit names before 23rd of November to reserve our place so can you please let me know as soon as possible.

George (scottie )


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

George, Lesley & I will be pleased to do Newbury, assuming you get no other offers, as we have done it for the last 6 years and do not want to monopolise it. Ray


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Thanks Ray I have added your name on the list


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

We also need marshals for UK Spring Motorhome & Caravan Show 
Newark Show Ground 17-18 March 2018

and 

UK Summer Motorhome & Caravan Show
Kent Event Centre 08-10 June 2018


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Will do Newark if no one else wants to George


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*2018 rallies*

*2018 Rallies* 
Hi all
We need marshalls for the following shows for 2018
The National Motorhome & Caravan show Peterborough 20-22 April

The Southern Motorhome Show Newbury 18-20 May (

Midsummer Motorhome Show Stoneleigh 22-24 June (

The Norfolk Motorhome Show 20=22 July (smurfinguk )

The Westeren Motorhome Show Malvern 17-19 August (JollyJack - sweeny)

The Southwest Motorhome Show Shepton Mallet 7-9 september (rayc

The Motorhome Show Finale Lincoln 21=23 September (cottie )- JimM

We also need marshals for UK Spring Motorhome & Caravan Show

Newark Show Ground 17-18 March 2018 (???? LadyJ

and

UK Summer Motorhome & Caravan Show (
Kent Event Centre 08-10 June 2018

I need to submit names before 23rd of November to reserve our place so can you please let me know as soon as possible.

George (scottie )


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*updated list for 2018 rallies*

*2018 Rallies* 
Hi all
We need marshalls for the following shows for 2018

The National Motorhome & Caravan show Peterborough 20-22 April ( ?????

The Southern Motorhome Show Newbury 18-20 May ( rayc

Midsummer Motorhome Show Stoneleigh 22-24 June ( ????

The Norfolk Motorhome Show 20=22 July (smurfinguk )

The Westeren Motorhome Show Malvern 17-19 August (JollyJack - sweeny)

The Southwest Motorhome Show Shepton Mallet 7-9 september ( LadyJ

The Motorhome Show Finale Lincoln 21=23 September (cottie )- JimM

Newark Show Ground 17-18 March 2018 (???? LadyJ

and

UK Summer Motorhome & Caravan Show

Kent Event Centre 08-10 June 2018 ( ???

I need to submit names before 23rd of November to reserve our place so can you please let me know as soon as possible.

George (scottie )


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*Help required for rallies in 2018*

We are in desperate need for marshals for the following shows.
!) The National Motorhome & Caravan show Peterborough 20-22 April
2) Midsummer Motorhome Show Stoneleigh 22-24 June
3) UK Summer Motorhome & Caravan Show 
Kent Event Centre 08-10 June 2018
4) The Southwest Motorhome Show Shepton Mallet 7-9 September
Without marshals M H F will not have a presence at these shows, and if members want to go they would have to camp in general camping.
Could you be a marshal??????
What is needed?
If the members attending total more than 11 vans then the marshal's place is free
1) Marshalling is simple, all that is required is you turn up the day before the official camp start date, mark out your area as per the instructions that are sent to you prior to the show,
2) Welcome members on arrival, collect the £1. Rally fee, 
3) point out where they get water the elsan point and where the rubbish bins are, then show them to their pitch
4)  Say goodbye as they leave
5) Any get together, happenings, events are entirely up to you, but this is not compulsory 
6) Make sure the area is as you found it when you leave.
7) Arrange with Scottie how to pay in/send the rally fees
8) Get a warm glow because without you volunteering to marshal, the show rally would not have gone ahead.
Scottie.


----------

